# Children with G.E.R.D's Anyone can help?



## 22400 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi,I'm so happy to see a GERD forum, I actually signed up for this group for me because the doc's think I have IBS and I was wanting some support for that.But now I just realized there was a GERD forumhere, anyone dealing with a child with GERD's?My 16 month old daughter was only diagnosed at 7 months finally after the doc's calling it Colick....which we knew couldn't be the case based on what was happening. Well now she's finally medicated with Rinitadine (Zantac) twice a day and we have started some diet restrictions too. Anyone here have anything to share that you think would help us with her? They are also talking about looking at surgery when she's two....so far I don't see allot to supoort the success of that.I would appreciate any input.Thanks,Juni


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi!I'm a 15yr old with a Hiatal Hernia which causes Acid Reflux for me. The doctor said that surgery could easily fix the Acid Reflux but advises me not to have the surgery unless I REALLY need it. Lets face it, surgery is surgery. It can have side effects. I don't know what I can really offer since your daughter is so young. What really helps me is to tip my bed (less than 6 inches) and sleep like that. I know that it probably wouldn't be too safe to tip a crib like that however. All that I can say is try to keep her from lying down right after she eats which I know isn't always prevenatble if the baby wants a bottle before bed. How large of meals does she recieve? If you let her have smaller meals but more frequent throughout the day, it would help reduce pressure on the esoughugus(sp?)Sorry I couldn't be of more help!Good Luck!


----------

